# phone booth



## JimVT

yup a mistake but l'll make it work.
I got this original booth . Real quality built .machined wood not really like tongue and groove .The cuts on it are  smooth finish and solid. No paneling on this thing.  Floor was never replaced and has no worn spots. It came from a rotorary  auction  and was in a home a couple bought and just collected dust inside for many years. They did have it hooked up  one time and works. Light and fan come on when you close the door.
The down side is  It weighs 300lbs and feels like 700. And the 32"  will only go in my slider to my kitchen. Won't fit threw and other doors  inside . 
my windows are 35" . so a ramp on my tractor bucket  and a few husky guys  and "i'll make it work" I hope
jim


----------



## mbsieg

Thats cool!


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## mbsieg

Oh gawd sushi is back


----------



## FrancSevin

Phone booths became obsolete at the invention of the Cellular Phone. 
As you have observed, the Cellular phone fits much easier in your shirt pocket than a phone booth.

Nice find,  Enjoy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Nice find.  That looks like a beauty too.


----------



## JimVT

i'm 62 and never owned a cell phone. I was asked to put a tower on my place.turned it down.

it is nice,real shame wife doesn't want it in  the livingroom. so a bedroom /office  it will go.


----------



## squerly

Nice, really nice!


----------



## bczoom

That is a nice booth!  Put it in the oval office, over the commode. 



JimVT said:


> I was asked to put a tower on my place.turned it down.



Around me, they pay the land owner a lot to put a tower on their property.  Last I checked, it was in the thousands of dollars per month for as long as the tower was kept there.


----------



## muleman RIP

You guys are all a little slow. This is a blatant attempt to extort change from guests so he can get another snowcat. He will offer them a trip back in time and take their money for doing it.


----------



## Doc

Very nice booth.     I do think we still need them all about for folks who want to jabber on their cell phone in public.   They always talk so much louder than normal and no one else wants to hear them yap.  

I've considered approaching a cell tower company in an effort to get one on my property.   It would cover an area on the Ohio river where there is currently no coverage.  So it is badly needed.


----------



## bczoom

Doc - you want coverage on the water?  I'd like to get coverage at my home first...


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Doc - you want coverage on the water?  I'd like to get coverage at my home first...



Life and death emergencies happen on the water, and you have no land line to fall back on.   I think coverage is imperative. .....topic for another thread though.   Sorry JimVT


----------

